# Wheelie in 7 Tagen von 1 auf 100m?



## hurrrrrz (9. September 2011)

Servus,

ich habe mit nem Kumpel ne Wette abgeschlossen, dass ich es schaffe in 7 Tagen 100m Wheelie in der Ebene auf Kommando innerhalb 3 Versuchen zu schaffen.

Habe noch Semesterferien, also ist Zeit kein Faktor. Untalentiert bin ich jetzt nicht, aber wie talentiert soll sich herausstellen.

Machbar?


----------



## Machiavelli (9. September 2011)

Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jo7840 (9. September 2011)

Versuchs.
Wer kämpft kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft hat schon verlohren.
Sagst du in einer Woche bescheid ob du es geschafft hast?


----------



## TheMars (9. September 2011)

wird eng is aber machbar

viel glück!


----------



## hurrrrrz (9. September 2011)

Mal sehn..., werde alles geben. 

Ich werde auf jeden Fall das Ergebnis mitteilen. 

Bis nächste Woche Freitag dann spätestens Wünscht mir Glück!


----------



## therealproceed (9. September 2011)

erscheint mir recht gewagt 

was war denn dein wetteinsatz?


----------



## hurrrrrz (9. September 2011)

60 Euro, also nicht besonders viel...


----------



## sebbo87 (9. September 2011)

Pass auf deine Handgelenke auf. Sehnenscheidenentzündung..!
Würde also am besten bergauf üben.

Viel Glück


----------



## --- (9. September 2011)

> von 1 auf 100m?



Schaffst du den einen Meter überhaupt schon?


----------



## hurrrrrz (9. September 2011)

bin heute sogar schon ca. 2m gefahren^^. Hier regnet es momentan leider ein bisschen... Aber die Wette muss gewonnen werden, no matter what!


----------



## nahetalmoves (9. September 2011)

Na Herzlichen Glückwunsch....
übe bis jetzt knapp ein halbes Jahr und bin bei ca. 10 Meter 
Dann wünsche ich dir mal gutes gelingen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hurrrrrz (9. September 2011)

Ach was, ein Kreuznacher!  Komme auch aus KH


----------



## MagicSven (9. September 2011)

Weißt was - ich mach da einfach mal mit.
Kann zwar noch absolut keinen Wheelie, aber werd morgen mit Trainieren anfangen wir sehen dann Freitag weiter


----------



## Teguerite (9. September 2011)

Gibt es denn kein empfehlenswertes Lernfilmchen auf youtube dazu?


----------



## pille4 (9. September 2011)

2 monate und 5 metder drauf ;D

ich mach mit und versuchs ^^ ;D


----------



## hurrrrrz (10. September 2011)

Coole Sache, Mitstreiter sind immer willkommen Gutes Gelingen dann auch!


----------



## pjgraf (10. September 2011)

reden wir hier vom sitzen und mittretten, oder vom richtigen wheele im stehen? also ersteres ist möglich, zweites eher schon verdammt schwer, bis unmöglich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (10. September 2011)

pjgraf schrieb:


> reden wir hier vom sitzen und mittretten, oder vom *richtigen wheele im stehen*? also ersteres ist möglich, zweites eher schon verdammt schwer, bis unmöglich...



Das Ding heißt dann wohl manual.


----------



## wortwitz (10. September 2011)

@threadersteller wo wohnst du den? vll kann man ja "lerngemeinschaften" bilden


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (10. September 2011)

hurrrrrz schrieb:


> Machbar?



Schnapp Dir jemanden der es perfekt kann und Dir Tips gibt. Und selbst dann müsstest Du schon ein absolutes Naturtalent sein.

Noch ein paar Ratschläge von mir: Wenn Dir Arme und Hände vom Üben weh tun, dann bist Du auf dem Holzweg. Der Impuls, der Dich auf das Hinterrad bringt, kommt beim Wheelie aus den Beinen. Die Balance nach vorne und hinten wird dann durch sehr kontrolliertes Treten und Bremsen gehalten. Nimm einen nicht zu kleinen Gang (z.B. mittleres Kettenblatt und mittleres Ritzel)

Seitliche Balance durch Ausstellen der Knie und/oder Drehen des Lenkers entgegen der Kipprichtung.

Wenn man es sehr gut kann, dann geht das auch einhändig. Bergauf geht es auch ohne Bremse (ist am Anfang einfacher, weil noch vor dem Kipppunkt). Bergrunter auch ohne Treten nur mit Bremse (ist lustiger, weil hinter dem Kipppunkt ).

Achso, und noch ein wichtiger Hinweis: Ganz am Anfang solltest Du üben, den Wheelie zu beginnen (hochziehen), und gleich nach hinten abzusteigen. Du stehst dann mit den Beinen auf dem Boden mit dem Lenker in der Hand, das Rad steht vor Dir auf dem Hinterrad. Das nimmt sofort die Angst vorm nach hinten Fallen, und ist eine spaßige und kinderleichte Übung.

Viel Spaß beim Üben


----------



## Wassertrinker (11. September 2011)

Nochwas: Arme ganz lang lassen, knie abwinkeln zum balance haltern. 

Trotzdem glaube ich, die 60 Euro bist du los..


----------



## pille4 (11. September 2011)

Nuje ... 2 Tage hab ich von 5 auf 20 Meter gebraucht ... aber 2 monate für 5 meter ... ich glaub auch nich das es klappt


----------



## onkel2306 (11. September 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Das Ding heißt dann wohl manual.



Heißt das nicht Surfen?


Und noch nen Tip von mir: Versuch zu beginn wenn du paar MEter kommst, mal mit der Sattelhöhe zu varieren. Ich kann es um so besser, je weiter sie draussen ist.


----------



## heifisch (11. September 2011)

Bezeichnet beides das Gleiche, das Rollen auf dem Hinterrad


----------



## onkel2306 (11. September 2011)

Also aufdem hinterrad im sitzen treten = wheele - von mir gaaaanz früher immer als aochstart bezeichnet :-D

Im stehen und sitzen auf dem hinterrad rollen = surfen und manual!?


----------



## heifisch (11. September 2011)

Genau, nur wirst du es nicht schaffen im Sitzen auf dem HR zu rollen.


----------



## onkel2306 (11. September 2011)

Ich denke schon 

Hab nen schönen "Berg" - 300m schön abschüssig -  wenn ich aus der Dresdner Heide komme und zu meiner Wohnung fahre... aber leider Hauptstraße von der Autobahn richtung Innenstadt :-D

Da komm ich fast komplett aufn Hinterrad im sitzen runter - Am Ende merk ich aber das meine Stroker Ryde damit völlig überfordert ist.

Mit Wheele hab cih auch keine Probleme, aber mit normalen Surfen auf der Ebene, bin ich noch nicht so wirklich mit zurecht gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (11. September 2011)

Sauber, krieg ich nicht hin


----------



## hurrrrrz (11. September 2011)

@Wortwitz

komme aus Bad Kreuznach, ist viell. etwas weit für ne Lerngemeinschaft, wenn ich auch prinzipiell nichts dagegen hätte 

@Rest

Danke für die Tips, ich variiere schon die ganze Zeit mit dem Sattel, ich bin mittlerweile recht tief. Macht ja auch Sinn wegen dem Schwerpunkt.

Übrigens bin ich heute schon gut 10 Meter gefahren, ein paar Mal. Das mit dem seitlichen Gleichgewicht hab ich schon ganz gut im Griff. Je schneller man fährt desto leichter wird es. Fahr vorne Mitte hinten Mitte, vom Ritzel her. Das passt perfekt, bleibe auch dabei schätze ich.

Ich mache jedenfalls von Tag zu Tag gute Fortschritte, das Gefühl wird immer besser. Nur die Arme und der Rücken, und die Beine, alles tut weh... 

Nochn Tip an alle anderen, die es versuchen. Ein gleichmäßiger Pedaltritt von Anfang an ist mit das wichtigste, wenn die 2. halbe Umdrehung schon nicht klappt gerät man aus dem Gleichgewicht.

Und noch vieeel wichtiger. Immer, aber auch IMMER darauf konzentrieren was man zu tun hat und nicht einfach drauf losmachen. Das ist gar nicht so leicht... Ich ertappe mich immer wieder...


----------



## onkel2306 (11. September 2011)

Wenn du mit vorne hinten mitte zurecht kommst und 20-30m schaffst, dann versuch mal die geschwindigkeit zu steigern. 

Umso schneller du bist, desto schneller bist du am ziel ;-) 

Ich persönlich finde zumindest das ich beim zügigen wheele in hohem gang "sicherer" weiter komme.


----------



## hurrrrrz (11. September 2011)

Die Geschwindigkeit steiger ich automatisch, da ich mit der Bremse noch nicht so klar komme, besser gesagt quasi gar nicht. Dann wirds auch tendenziell sicherer, das stimmt schon. 
Habe die Hope V2, die ist natürlich sehr feinfühlig, wenn ich nur minimal zu sehr drauf drücke bin ich sofort am Boden. Das wird glaub ich die schwierigste Herausforderung, die Geschwindigkeit zu minimieren, denn hochschalten werde ich denke ich nicht auf die Reihe bekommen.


----------



## flyingscot (11. September 2011)

Wenn du immer schneller wirst, ist das kein Wheelie...


----------



## onkel2306 (11. September 2011)

Hochschalten kannst du auch nicht unbedingt - das bringt unruhe rein und du verlierst gleichgewicht.

Wenn dann musst du schon eine "hohe" kostante geschwindigkeit haben, bevor du in den wheele gehst.


----------



## hurrrrrz (11. September 2011)

Ich peile so zw. 15 und 20 km/h an. Das passt denke ich ganz gut.

Ich muss halt lernen die Bremse schleifen zu lassen, um eine konstante Geschwindigkeit halten zu können. Aber erstmal weiter als 10 Meter kommen...


----------



## hurrrrrz (12. September 2011)

@flyingscott

Das ist so auch nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## Teguerite (12. September 2011)

Welche Rolle spielt eurer Erfahrung nach die Geometrie des Bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wortwitz (12. September 2011)

hat kaum einfluss, is alles ne gewöhnungssache. am anfnag konnte ich den wheelie nur mitm HT und dachte ich bekomm bei meinem fully die schwere gabel garned hoch genug 
mittlerweile komm ich mitm fully aber weiter als mitm HT


----------



## Mitglied (12. September 2011)

Wenn man es kann, keine. Es geht mehr um das Gefühl für den "sweet point" und eventuell die Bremse.


----------



## elmono (12. September 2011)

Viel Erfolg bei deiner Wette. 





Teguerite schrieb:


> Welche Rolle spielt eurer Erfahrung nach die Geometrie des Bikes?



Wenn du das VR einmal oben im Sweetspot hast, eine untergeordnete. 
Nur ists halt z.B. mit einem Rennrad deutlich schwerer, das VR überhaupt hochzukriegen, als mit einem kompakten Dirtbike.


----------



## onkel2306 (12. September 2011)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das die Geometrie, sowie GEwicht des Bikes und damit der verbundene Schwerpunkt nicht die größte Rolle spielen. 

Mit dem Freerider beim Downhill dieses Jahr 2-3-4mal probiert und dann war ich der Meinung das es subjektiv einfacher ging als mit meinem Bike.

Denke auch, das umso höher das Gewicht des Rades ist, desto stabiler und ruhiger ist es beim Wheele zu fahren. 

Noch was zu FUlly vs. HT  -  Hatte ja bis vor ca. 2 Monaten ein Hardtail und bin damit nicht ganz so gut zurecht gekommen - lag wohl auch an der schlechtenten dosierbarkeit der StrokerRyde. Mit dem FUlly Rahmen jetzt geht es einfacher. Der Dämpfer schluckt meines Erachtens nach etwas Energie beim betätigen dert Bremse und somit entsteht eine "bessere Dosierbarkeit".


----------



## hurrrrrz (12. September 2011)

Also ich fahre ein Transition Blindside mit Muddy Marys und muss sagen, dass das schon ganz schön in die Arme geht. Das ewige Vorderradhochziehen zehrt ganz gut! Der Muskelkater will nicht aufhören. It hurts, so much

Gefühl wird aber immer besser, das schwierigste ist für mich ganz klar die Bremse schleifen zu lassen. Sobald ich die betätigen muss, zwecks Geschwindigkeitsverringerung, bin ich auf dem Boden.

Bin heute schon ein paar Mal ca. 20 Meter gefahren  10+ Meter schaffe ich schon recht oft. Wenn man einmal im Treten drin ist gehts. Nur das Bremsen ist sau schwer mit der Hope. Einen minimalen Tick zu viel und ich bin vorne unten.


----------



## BikerRT (12. September 2011)

nen guter Tip ist noch: Fixiere einen Punkt in der Landschaft vor dir an, das hilft das Gleichgewicht zu halten. Ist das Gleiche wie wenn man auf einem Bein stehen soll, da klappt das auch besser wenn man einen Punkt fixiert. Wenn keine  Hindernisse auftauchen und du freie Fahrt hast kannst du auch die Ahead-Kappe anfixieren. Also bei mir klappt das sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hurrrrrz (12. September 2011)

Danke für den Tip, ich fixiere immer das Vorderrad. Das funktioniert für mich sehr gut.


----------



## onkel2306 (12. September 2011)

Im Prinzip bist du an dem Punkt angekommen, an dem du eigentlich nur noch üben kannst um rutiene rein zu bekommen. 20m sind eigentlich schon recht ordentlich.


----------



## Wassertrinker (13. September 2011)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip bist du an dem Punkt angekommen, an dem du eigentlich nur noch üben kannst um rutiene rein zu bekommen. 20m sind eigentlich schon recht ordentlich.



Bis auf die Sache mit dem Bremsen, ansonsten kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## Freeloader (13. September 2011)

Zum Bremsen, geht eigentlich mit jeder noch so brutalen Bremse.
Ich hab beim Wheelie den Bremsgriff immer so weit gezogen, dass die Beläge schleifen aber noch nicht bremsen. Dann muss man nur minimale Bewegungen mit dem Finger machen und nicht erst noch den Druckpunkt suchen.

Man kann auch gegen die Bremse treten also praktisch beides gleichzeitig machen und nur durch die Trittstärke die Position verändern.


----------



## Deleted 100301 (13. September 2011)

BikerRT schrieb:


> nen guter Tip ist noch: Fixiere einen Punkt in der Landschaft vor dir an, das hilft das Gleichgewicht zu halten. Ist das Gleiche wie wenn man auf einem Bein stehen soll, da klappt das auch besser wenn man einen Punkt fixiert. Wenn keine  Hindernisse auftauchen und du freie Fahrt hast kannst du auch die Ahead-Kappe anfixieren. Also bei mir klappt das sehr gut.



Landschaft ja, aber nicht die Ahead-Kappe! Du brauchst was, woran du eine Bewegung von dir erkennen kannst und dein Körper auf diese reagieren kann. Z.b. kannst du nach vorne kippen, der Abstand zwischen deinen Augen und der Ahead-Kappe bleibt aber gleich -> keine Relativbewegung = schlechter Bezugspunkt.
Am besten in fünf bis zehn Metern Entfernung vor dir auf die Straße schauen. Entweder ständig neue Punkte fixieren oder einen "starren Blick ins Leere" machen. Funktioniert meist auch sehr gut.

Viel Glück noch!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (13. September 2011)

Beschreibt surfen nicht das durchfahren einer Bodensenke/Kuhle im manual? ;-)


----------



## Quen (13. September 2011)

Viel Erfolg! 

Coole Wette, bin gespannt ob du es schaffst!


----------



## BikerRT (13. September 2011)

Andreas U&D schrieb:


> Landschaft ja, aber nicht die Ahead-Kappe! Du brauchst was, woran du eine Bewegung von dir erkennen kannst und dein Körper auf diese reagieren kann. Z.b. kannst du nach vorne kippen, der Abstand zwischen deinen Augen und der Ahead-Kappe bleibt aber gleich -> keine Relativbewegung = schlechter Bezugspunkt.
> Am besten in fünf bis zehn Metern Entfernung vor dir auf die Straße schauen. Entweder ständig neue Punkte fixieren oder einen "starren Blick ins Leere" machen. Funktioniert meist auch sehr gut.
> 
> Viel Glück noch!


hab deine Aussage mal durchdacht. Ich muss dir da Recht geben


----------



## Ultramativ (13. September 2011)

Heute wieder fleißig geübt..  langsam wirds^^
das größte problem bei mir ist auch das mit "bremse ziehen und vorne "aufklatschen""  das kriege ich aber immer besser in den griff, weil ich anfangs zusätzlich zum bremsen ziehen meinen oberkörper(aus reflex/angst?) nach vorne gelehnt hab

üben, üben, üben! ^^
ach ja viel glück bei der wette.. ich häts net geschafft ^^


----------



## hurrrrrz (13. September 2011)

So, anstrengender Tag wieder heute...

Die 50m Marke ist geknackt. Bremsen klappt schon besser, aber es reißt mich trotzdem regelmäßig runter. 
Mal sehen, werde das Bremsen morgen explizit üben. Bisher habe ich mich mehr auf das Gleichgewichtsgefühl konzentriert. 

Die schwierigste Herausforderung ist jedoch fast, dass man sich bei jedem einzelnen Versuch aufs Neue komplett konzentriert und nicht einfach losfährt und reintritt. 

Hochziehen, sofort gleichmäßig weitertreten, dabei dir Arme gerade halten und aufpassen, dass ich nicht zu fest den Bremshebel ziehe... 

Die nächste Herausforderung ist es, sich trotz des Muskelkaters jedesmal aufs  Neue zu motivieren, das Vorderrad hochzuziehen, und dann auch noch das o.g. auszuführen. Irgendwann will man einfach nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (13. September 2011)

Mir scheint, dass du noch einen nicht unerheblichen "Fehler" begehst: Das Hochziehen. Muskelkater und deine Beschreibung deuten zumindest darauf hin.

Irgendwo auf Seite 1 oder 2 hat jemand schon geschrieben, dass der Impuls eher aus der Hüfte, bzw. auch "aus der Kurbel" kommt. Probier es mal aus, ist insgesamt harmonischer als ein Ruck am Lenker, der viel Potenzial bietet, wieder Gleichgewicht zu verlieren.


----------



## landybehr (13. September 2011)

klasse, daß es schon so weit geht. Ich merke immer wieder, ich bin ungeschickt. Aber der Wheelie bindet auch nicht meinen Ehrgeiz so sehr.
Ich merke auch, daß "alte Muster" mich hindern. Ein alter Reflex sagt "trete weniger", wenn ich nach hinten überkippe. Das geschieht dann auch automatisch und wenn dazu noch die Bremse betätigt wird, weil ich mir das für jenen Fall vorgenommen habe, ist klar, daß ich vorne runterfalle. Ein bißchen besser klappte es, wenn ich mir vornahm, konsequent gleichmäßig durchzukurbeln weil die Bremse dagegen nicht so stark einsetzen kann. 
Und bevor das richtig klappt, kippe ich auch schon seitlich weg ..
Mit 5metern kann ich wohl eher niemanden beeindrucken


----------



## pille4 (13. September 2011)

Ich häng bei 20 Metern ... Mehr schaff ich ned , aber Ich hab auch nedmer so dne Ehrgeiz .. ich jump da lieber mal ;D


----------



## Herr_Flo (14. September 2011)

Mal ne Frage...
Wieviel Stunden übst du pro tag?


----------



## sparkfan (14. September 2011)

@hurrrrrz: Respekt


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (14. September 2011)

hrhr ohne angeben zu wollen mit meinem banshee scream bin ich damals mal 3km gefahren auf dem hinterrad. Straße war aber top und nur leichte kurven. Das aber schon lang her (5jahre) nun fang ich ja wieder bissl an zu biken und hab letztens die selbe strecke probiert diesmal war aber nur 1km drin.


----------



## AlexG86 (14. September 2011)

Üb weiter,klingt ja schonmal so als würde es langsam was bringen. Muskelkater klingt nach zu sehr verkrampften versuchen,weil viel Kraft brauchste eigentlich nicht wirklich. Mimt Bremsen würd ich so üben; Erstmal 5-7mal einfach nach hinten abspringen wenn das Vorderrad zu hoch kommt,danach dann einfach mal provozieren das du zu weit nach hinten kommst,Bremse ziehen gleichzeitig den Oberkörper aber auf jedenfall hinten lassen,soweit bis du über dem Punkt bist an dem das Rad nach hinten kippt.


----------



## hurrrrrz (14. September 2011)

Nach einem weiteren harten Trainingstag konnte ich weiter Erfolge verbuchen. 
Ich habe es heute im letzten Trainingsanlauf kurz vor Sonnenuntergang geschafft ein Mal ca. 100 Meter zu fahren. Der Hammer

Es läuft alles nach Plan bisher. Morgen ist der letzte Trainingstag, da werde ich hoffentlich alles festigen können und die 100m-Marke mehrmals durchbrechen. Mal sehn ob es so klappt, wie ich mir es vorstelle. Bremsen ist jedenfalls deutlich besser geworden.

Freitag ist es dann so weit, der Tag an dem ich innerhalb 3 Versuchen schaffen muss, 100m Wheelie am Stück zu fahren. Wünscht mir Glück!


----------



## Freeloader (14. September 2011)

Gibts vielleicht ne Berichterstattung mit bewegten Bildern am Freitag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicyclist (14. September 2011)

Geile Aktion!  Ich drücke Dir die Daumen!

Macht mir auch wieder Mut, meine seinerzeit entmutigt abgebrochenen Versuche, weiter als 3-4m zu kommen, wieder aufzunehmen!


----------



## onkel2306 (14. September 2011)

ICh würde ebenfalls gerne nen Video von dem ganzen sehen... wenn es um soviel Geld geht, dann sind doch da sicher mehrer Leute am Start mit mind. einem Eifone :-D


----------



## hurrrrrz (15. September 2011)

Video ist auch geplant, Kumpel wollte seine Cam + Stativ mitnehmen.


----------



## wortwitz (15. September 2011)

ich wünsch dir echt das dus schaffst 
soviel anstrengung muss einfach belohnt werden


----------



## onkel2306 (15. September 2011)

hurrrrrz schrieb:


> Video ist auch geplant, Kumpel wollte seine Cam + Stativ mitnehmen.



Wunderbar - Ich freu mich schon.


----------



## VuffiRaa (15. September 2011)

@hurrrrz: darfst du dir die Örtlichkeit aussuchen oder stand die von Anfang an fest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VuffiRaa (15. September 2011)

hrhr ohne angeben zu wollen 

= audi s3


----------



## Jack22001 (15. September 2011)

Morgen gehts scharf? Ich drück Dir die Daumen - das klappt schon )


----------



## onkel2306 (16. September 2011)

Hat er vor Übungsstress nicht mehr hier rein gucken können? 

Falls es noch nicht los ging - Viel Glück!


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (16. September 2011)

Heut ist ja dein großer Tag  wünsche dir viel Erfolg und gebe dir noch einen Tip mit auf dem Weg!!!

Verbohr dich nicht da drauf unbedingt die 100m zu erreichen, weil denn schaffst es eh nicht!!!

Entspann dich dabei zieh das Ding langsam hoch mit Gefühl. Wenn das Vorderrad in der Luft ist setz dich entspannt hin und verkrampf nicht denn du brauchst sehr viel Gefühl in den Fingern für die Bremse. Und dann konzentrier dich auf den Kipp-Punkt, und immer die ruhe bewahren nicht nicht hecktisch treten. Dann sind die 100m kein Problem.

Viel Glück


----------



## astraljunkie (16. September 2011)

ich würde ja sagen der Schlüssel zum Erfolg ist Geschwindigkeit. Je schneller er ist, desto schneller sind die 100m rum, ausserdem bringt Geschwindigkeit ruhe ins System... ;-)
Bei 25km/h legt man pro Sekunde schon fast 7m zurück, bei 20km/h sinds immerhin noch 5,5m pro Sekunde, da wäre nach 20 Sekunden alles vorbei und der Sieg sicher!
Maximale Erfolge von mir!


----------



## TheMars (16. September 2011)

und was ist jetzt haben wir schon einen glücklichen gewinner?


----------



## hurrrrrz (16. September 2011)

Was wird so vermutet?


----------



## chaz (16. September 2011)

Dass du es gepackt hast!


----------



## therealproceed (16. September 2011)

na los, raus mit der sprache 

rein vertrauensmäßig sage ich - Geschafft!

gruß


----------



## onkel2306 (16. September 2011)

Du hast es nicht geschafft? :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicyclist (16. September 2011)

Ich sach: Gepackt im 1. Versuch!!!

Jedenfalls hoffe ich das für Dich!


----------



## onkel2306 (16. September 2011)

Er ist jetzt bestimmt die 60â¬ versaufen wenn er nicht mehr antwortet.


----------



## therealproceed (16. September 2011)

aber echt, hier erst große proklamationen machen, und dann nicht aus der Hüfte kommen 

nichts für ungut


----------



## sramx9 (16. September 2011)

ich halte es für ein gutes zeichen das er sich nicht meldet - das mit dem versaufen ist wohl nicht sooo abwegig


----------



## pille4 (17. September 2011)

Hast es gepackt ?
Ich hab gestern Auch die 100 m Marke gehabt ;D


----------



## onkel2306 (17. September 2011)

sramx9 schrieb:


> ich halte es für ein gutes zeichen das er sich nicht meldet - das mit dem versaufen ist wohl nicht sooo abwegig




Wenn nen guter Bekannter war, dann haben sie gestern die 60 gemeinsam versoffen, egal egal wer bezahlen musst - und liegen nun völlig fertig rum - so langsam sollte ne Antwort kommen


----------



## sramx9 (17. September 2011)

jepp .... oder .... hmmm .....  


DER KERL FÄHRT IMMER NOCH AUF DEM HINTERRAD DURCH DIE GEGEND


----------



## hurrrrrz (17. September 2011)

Sorry, dass ich nicht früher schreiben konnte, wurde noch spät gestern.

Ich will euch nicht weiter auf die Folter spannen jetzt. Das Ergebnis war, dass ich die Wette GEWONNEN habe  

Der zweite Versuch brachte den Sieg. Ich war ganz schön aufgeregt nach dem ersten, dachte zu erst, das wird nichts, die Anspannung ist zu groß, das packste nicht...

Hab mich aber dann irgendwie auf dem Rückweg zum Startpunkt sammeln können und dann hats gepasst, ca. 103m waren es. 

Ich habe direkt nur "YES" geschrien und das Bike mehr oder weniger hingeschmissen. 

So gut, der Kumpel war so von sich überzeugt, und meinte nur noch "Respekt!" hinterher. 

Ich kanns selbst noch nicht so ganz glauben, aber ich habs gepackt! Hihi 

Geile Sache jedenfalls, Wetten gewinnen macht einfach Spass


----------



## HXT (17. September 2011)

Gratulation & Respekt auch von mir!

Was schätzt Du, wie viele Stunden hast Du gesamt geübt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pille4 (17. September 2011)

Gratulation & Respekt auch von mir  
Waren sicher Anstrengende Übungsstundne , aber der Erfolg nacher hat es sicher wieder weg gemacht oder ? ;D


----------



## Quen (17. September 2011)

Glückwunsch, super Leistung! 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Zoda (17. September 2011)

krasse sache das, gratulation!


----------



## Suicyclist (17. September 2011)

Uuund?
Weiterüben und 2012 beim Speedwheelie-Contest antreten?


----------



## sramx9 (17. September 2011)

glückwunsch - super gemacht


----------



## Jack22001 (17. September 2011)

respekt. Super geil!!! herzlichen glückwunsch!! 

Habt ihr nen video davon gedreht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (17. September 2011)

Respekt, Respekt!


----------



## --- (17. September 2011)

Video wo?


----------



## franzam (18. September 2011)

Wenn Du noch ein bischen mehr übst kannst Du auch Alpenpässe ohne Vorderrad fahren:


----------



## StillPad (18. September 2011)

--- schrieb:


> Video wo?



Genau wo is das Handycam Beweißvideo?
Jetzt sag mir nicht das noch keiner ne Cam im Handy hat...


----------



## hurrrrrz (19. September 2011)

Video kommt, noch ein wenig Geduld...


----------



## Suicyclist (20. September 2011)

(Auch wenn die Frage schon mehrfach unbeantwortet blieb, wage ich es nochmal

Was schätzt Du, wieviele Stunden Du im Schnitt täglich geübt hast???


----------



## --- (21. September 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Was schätzt Du, wieviele Stunden Du im Schnitt täglich geübt hast???



Ich tippe auf maximal 24.


----------



## Freeloader (21. September 2011)

Ich auf 4.


----------



## hurrrrrz (21. September 2011)

@Suicylist 

Oh sorry, stimmt. 

Gute Frage. Ich kann es nur ungefähr beantworten. Habe die Zeit nicht gestoppt. Aber es dürften ca. 3 Std. pro Tag gewesen sein. Das wären zusammen ca. 21 Std. wobei ich am Montag nur ne Std. ca. gefahren bin, sagen wir einfach ca. 20 Std. insgesamt. Das dürfte ganz gut passen.


----------



## SilverWolf (21. September 2011)

Immernoch  kein  Vid...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordlicht95 (21. September 2011)

im stehen ohne zu treten heisst manual wird aber auch surfen genannt weils sich genauso geil anfühlt....


----------



## --- (24. September 2011)

SilverWolf schrieb:


> Immernoch  kein  Vid...........



Wahrscheinlich stückelt er gerade aus tausenden von Einzelbildern ein 100-Meter-Wheelie-Video zusammen. Und die Pannen wollen schließlich auch noch rausgeschnitten werden


----------



## damage0099 (24. September 2011)

genau


----------



## janik- (26. September 2011)

also in sieben tagen von 1 auf 100 mwter is nicht wirklich möglich ja gut man kann es schon schaffen 
ich krieg jetzt fast 50 meter im stehen hin im sitzen hab ich noch nicht lange geübt aber so 5 bis 10 meter hab ich schon mal geschafft 
ich weis nicht was ihr alle habt aber ich find weehle eigendlich nicht zu schwer
noch ein tipp:
üb erst an einem leicht bergau gehenden sütck und im sitzen denn ich werd im stehen immer zu schnell und dann kommich nicht nach dann brems ich lieber als bei so einer geschwindikeit auf die füße zu fallen
äm die zeit ist doch schon um oder?wie wars? die 60 euse sind weg oder?

gruß janik


----------



## muddiver (26. September 2011)

Erst mal ein Tip. Lies doch einfach mal die vorhergehenden Posts durch.


----------



## damage0099 (27. September 2011)

. & , sind noch erlaubt....schlimm, echt!


----------



## Toolkid (27. September 2011)




----------



## sercheese (2. Oktober 2011)

SilverWolf schrieb:


> Immernoch  kein  Vid...........


ja, wo ist Video? oder war es nur ein Witz?


----------



## --- (2. Oktober 2011)

Reine Verarschung. Gibt kein Video. Warum auch oder besser von WAS? Schätze er bringt nicht mal das Vorderrad hoch. Er war übrigens heute Mittag zuletzt hier im Forum aktiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel2306 (3. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schade...


----------



## hurrrrrz (6. Oktober 2011)

Lustig, dass hier schon von Verarsche gesprochen wird. Wir können gerne mal Wheelie um die Wette fahren @--- .

Das Problem ist einfach, dass ich momentan viel zu tun habe und den Kumpel, der das Video hat seit dem nicht mehr gesehen habe. Ich habe es selbst noch nicht gesehen, da der Akku der Kamera danach leer war und es sich auch irgendwie im Sand verlaufen hat. Muss den mal wieder kontaktieren.

Übrigens gibt es auch andere Prioritäten...


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin dabei beiim Wheeli Wettkampf mein Einsatz 100!!!


----------



## Deleted 69166 (6. Oktober 2011)

@hurrrrrz: Erstmal großen Respekt, ich versuche schon seit Jahren en sauberen Wheelie über ne längere Distanz hinzubekommen. Allerdings habe ich es noch nie mit dem Ehrgeiz versucht, den du an den Tag gelegt hast! Es spornt mich aber an, das evtl. nochmal anzugehen  Das Video zu deinem glorreichen Sieg würde ich auch gerne mal sehen!!!

@marcel_audi_s3: Da bist' ne bissel spät dran^^

@---: Zu dir spare ich mir jeglichen Kommentar...

Greetz!


----------



## astraljunkie (6. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn ich ne Wette abgeschlossen hätte im 100m Wheelie fahren, vorher hier nen Thread aufmache, dann den scheiss auch noch gewinne... ich würde so schnell wie möglich das vid hier hochladen/besorgen um den Zweiflern den Wind zu nehmen, aber so...


----------



## onkel2306 (7. Oktober 2011)

Das Problem ist einfach, dass er hier alle Verrückt gemacht hat und jeder mitfieberte - mehr oder weniger - und man nunmal das versprochene Video gerne sehen möchte. 

UNd beim Wettfahren waere ich auch dabei :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (7. Oktober 2011)

hurrrrrz schrieb:


> Lustig, dass hier schon von Verarsche gesprochen  wird. Wir können gerne mal Wheelie um die Wette fahren @--- .
> 
> Das Problem ist einfach, dass ich momentan viel zu tun habe und den  Kumpel, der das Video hat seit dem nicht mehr gesehen habe. Ich habe es  selbst noch nicht gesehen, da der Akku der Kamera danach leer war und es  sich auch irgendwie im Sand verlaufen hat. Muss den mal wieder  kontaktieren.
> 
> Übrigens gibt es auch andere Prioritäten...



Nette Geschichte.....den Schmarrn glaubst du wahrscheinlich auch noch selbst.



gexcube schrieb:


> @---: Zu dir spare ich mir jeglichen Kommentar...
> 
> Greetz!



Heul doch. Stehst jetzt eh auf ignore.


----------



## MR-X (7. Oktober 2011)

Also 100 Metern in 7 Tagen find ich krass !! 
Ich mach 4 Monate nach meinem Kreuzbandriss auch wieder Wheelies , extra ein Am bike zu rehabilitation gekauft  ...und damit gehen weit mehr als 100 Meter  . 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybUcuRXKO8Y"]long Wheelie mtb      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## onkel2306 (7. Oktober 2011)

Angeber...

im ernst: Sehr geil - und vorallem mega ruhiges fahren. Beneide ich dich drum.


----------



## Big_Rider_ (8. Oktober 2011)

es ist schon machbar


----------



## moogster (14. Oktober 2011)

post ich doch auch mal n wheelie video...is natürlich geschnippelt...aber der kerl fährt scho richtig gute wheelies 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXbScWUI3PY"]Wheelie Tour - See More Munich - Zoo Bridges and Isar      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## fishbone121 (21. Oktober 2011)

kinnas! ich will jetzt das video mit anschließendem YES rufen


----------



## Junior97 (2. November 2011)

wo bleibt den das video?


----------



## Alpus (2. November 2011)

Ich würde sagen das man nach fast 2 Monaten von Verarsche reden kann


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (3. November 2011)

Bin ja auch bissl enttäuscht anfangs waren wir alle gut zum helfen und nun enthält er uns das ,,video" und bekommen hier 0 antworten! Ziehe mich auch immer mehr auf die seitr der leuten, die glauben dass das hier nur dummes gelaber war!!! Schade drum, denn es haben dir wirklich viele user hier sehr gute tips innerhalb kürzester zeit gegeben! Und du lässt die leute jetzt einfach dumm stehen hier!!

Thema wechsel:

Ich hätte echt mal bock auf nen wheely wettbewerb hier im forum! Vllt hat ja jemand ne idee wie man das ganze sinnvoll gestalten könnte!!?? 

Wäre doch mal ne lustige sache!!


----------



## lekanteto (3. November 2011)

Mich würde es interessieren, wie lange ihr, die es könnt, üben musstet, bis ihr den Wheelie konntet.
Ich hatte es mir für diese Saison vorgenommen, komme jetzt aber nur auf fünf, sechs Meter im Sweet Spot.
Geübt hatte ich abends (wenn die Kinder im Bett liegen) eins, zwei mal pro Woche mit den üblichen Unterbrechungen (Knie OP , Urlaub, Dienstreise, ...)
Ich glaube, das ist jetzt schon überdurchschnittlich lang; will mir aber nicht eingestehen, dass ich mit 33 schon zu alt bin um es schneller zu lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astraljunkie (3. November 2011)

Also ich üb nen bisschen öfters (auch 33) und zwar jedesmal wenn ich zur und von der Arbeit fahre. Bei Windstille und persönlichem Wohlbefindem komme ich viellei auf max. 30-50m, je nach Geschwindigkeit... aber das reicht mir noch nicht ;-)
bleib drann!


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (3. November 2011)

Also ich glaub seit dem ich einigermaßen gerade aus fahren konnte mit nen fahrrad, hab ich auch immer probiert mal auf einem rad zu fahren! Und seit dem ich denken kann fahre ich mit jedem fahrrad auf einem rad! Mit dem einen besser mit dem einen schlechter! So bald ich auf dem fahrrad sitze fahr ich auch mindestens einmal auf einem rad ! Und je nach dem wie der wind steht und untergrund ist fahre ich auch so lange es geht auf einem rad! Das kônnen mal 2meter sein kônnen aber auch mal 200meter sein! Wie schon erwähnt war mein rekord bei ca. 3km untergrund perfekt nur weniger hôhenmeter unterschied und windstill und top fit gewesen!  das hab ich bis aber auch nur einmal geschafft und ist schon gute 5jahre her! Vor kurzen selbe strecke selben bedingungen nur mit nen bike vom kumpel da waren es ca. 1km!


----------



## Free_Rider94 (3. November 2011)

Also ich bin schon so weit das ich nicht mehr so oft nen Wheelie machen darf da die Reifen leiden. An alle die noch nicht so weit sind einfach nich aufgeben un fleißig tranieren vilt auch mal mit Freunden.


----------



## marcel_audi_s3 (3. November 2011)

Hä??? Reifen leiden? Und? Gibt neue!!


----------



## ghostamr (4. November 2011)

hurrrrrz schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich habe mit nem Kumpel ne Wette abgeschlossen, dass ich es schaffe in 7 Tagen 100m Wheelie in der Ebene auf Kommando innerhalb 3 Versuchen zu schaffen.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du jeden Tag zwei Stunden übst und ein gewissen gleichgewichtssinn hast geht das,Einrad Fahren ist gut für´n gleichgewichtssinn...


----------



## Free_Rider94 (4. November 2011)

marcel_audi_s3 schrieb:


> Hä??? Reifen leiden? Und? Gibt neue!!



ja die fahren sich ab wie hölle die Downhill Reifen wegen der weichen Gummimischung und Geld hab ich nicht in solchen menge das ich mir jeden monat 1 Satz Reifen kaufen könnte/wollte.


----------



## redbeard (4. November 2011)

Moin, 

http://vstatic.mtb-news.de/videos/6/5/4/3/8/1/_/video/IBC1WMV.m4v
sattelstuetze net zu weit raus, du musst die beine zum gleichgewicht halten nutzen. das ist um so schwerer, je weiter die stuetze drazussen ist.
finger IMMER auf der bremse hinten lassen (IMMER). wenn das rad zu weit nach hinten kippt : bremsen. zu weit nach vorne : noooo treten. 
damals bin ich mit mittleres ritzel vorne und mitte hinten angefangen.
ueben bergauf ist das leichteste
kurven kommen von ganz allein, wenn man erstmal angefangen hat

mfg redbeard


----------



## --- (5. November 2011)

Free_Rider94 schrieb:


> ja die fahren sich ab wie hölle die Downhill Reifen wegen der weichen Gummimischung und Geld hab ich nicht in solchen menge das ich mir jeden monat 1 Satz Reifen kaufen könnte/wollte.



Das liegt aber sicher nicht am Wheeliüben. Und außerdem gibt es auch DH-Reifen mit harter/härterer Gummimischung. Und oft reicht es nur am VR eine weiche Mischung zu fahren.


----------



## USB (6. November 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Free_Rider94 (6. November 2011)

hey keine schlechte idee jetzt müssen wir die nurnoch entwickeln nen namen haben und die Reifen dann verkaufen^^


----------



## Hansimax (12. November 2011)

Hi,

wann gilt der Wheelie denn als ausgeführt ?? 

15 Meter schaffe ich schon, müßten es 5 km sein, um sagen zu können ich kann Wheelie Fahren ?


----------



## onkel2306 (12. November 2011)

Ich würde einfach mal grob sagen, sobald du auch mal die Zeit hattest auf dem Hinterrad zu treten und nicht nur hochziehst und sofort nach hinten wegklappst oder das Vorderrad wieder aufsetzetzt. Somit ab ca. 3-4-5m!?


----------



## redbeard (12. November 2011)

und der wheelie sollte moeglichst in einer geschwindigkeit gefahren werden. 
in die pedalen treten um das vorderrad oben zu halten ist das eine, aber der trick nicht insgesamt dabei schneller zu werden das andere. 
wenn du auf den 15 metern net schneller wirst, ists n wheelie. 
wenn du schneller werden musst, weil sonst das vr sofort abkippt, ists kein wheelie, da du das vr nicht weit genug nach oben in den sweetspot gezogen hast.
nochwas : es ist ausserdem moeglich das ganze an nem berg zu machen, dann musste nur 1x treten um das vr hoch zu bekommen, den rest des berges kannste dann stehend oder sitzend runterrollen ohne zu treten.


----------



## LeonF (12. November 2011)

Ich würde sagen, sobald du den Wheelie nicht mehr über schnelles Pedalieren halten musst, sondern du den Sweetspot gefunden hast...


----------



## achimrotwild (16. November 2011)

ich hab mir zum üben ne wheeliebar gebaut.
ich glaub sowas gibts eigentlich nicht, deshalb hab ich sie selbst erfunden.

mein problem beim üben war nicht das nach vorne oder hinten kippen, sondern unkontrolliertes nach der seite umkippen.

deshalb die wheeliebar. die wird als gebogene stange an der sattelstütze festgeklemmt 
und geht nach hinten über das hinterrad. am ende sind 2 stützräder die genau am totpunkt den boden berühren, somit verkürtzt sich die übungszeit enorm.

zusätzlich habe ich mir jetzt noch ein einrad gesteigert. damit übe ich jetzt jeden 2. abend 1-2 stunden und kann jetzt ca 5m fahren.

wenn das klappt kommen die stützräder ans fully und weiter gehts.

ich denke 2012 kann ich den richtigen wheelie überall, den letztendlich ist das die vorstufe zum manual, meineigentliches ziel.

ein bekannter fährt den manual neben mir mit 60Km/h den berg runter und grinst auch noch.........................................

sooooo will ich auch mal grinsen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkamp (16. November 2011)

achimrotwild schrieb:


> zusätzlich habe ich mir jetzt noch ein einrad gesteigert. damit übe ich jetzt jeden 2. abend 1-2 stunden und kann jetzt ca 5m fahren.



Wie nah kommt denn das Einradfeeling dem echten? Frage mich, wie gut die erworbenen Balancekünste übertragbar sind?


----------



## Teguerite (16. November 2011)

achimrotwild schrieb:


> ich hab mir zum üben ne wheeliebar gebaut.
> ich glaub sowas gibts eigentlich nicht, deshalb hab ich sie selbst erfunden.
> 
> mein problem beim üben war nicht das nach vorne oder hinten kippen, sondern unkontrolliertes nach der seite umkippen.
> ...




Klingt interessant, hast Du Bilder davon?


----------



## Fusionrider (16. November 2011)

achimrotwild schrieb:


> ich denke 2012 kann ich den richtigen wheelie überall, den letztendlich ist das die vorstufe zum manual, meineigentliches ziel.


Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Wheelie und Manual sind doch zwei recht unterschiedliche Sachen. In meinen Augen hilft es einem nur in soweit, dass man weiß wie sich der sweet spot anfühlt. Alles weitere ist leider von Grund auf unterschiedlich. Trotzdem fleißig weiter üben und immer Spaß an der Sache behalten, dann klappt das schon


----------



## Suicyclist (17. November 2011)

achimrotwild schrieb:


> ich hab mir zum üben ne wheeliebar gebaut.
> ich glaub sowas gibts eigentlich nicht, deshalb hab ich sie selbst erfunden..



ZU SPÄT !!!


----------



## chiefrock (17. November 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWDprSdH2xQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## --- (18. November 2011)

So geil


----------



## achimrotwild (19. November 2011)

cool wheeli bar für bonazaräder mit bananensattel.....................

meine passt allerdings an MTB´s und zwar an alle.
die klemmung ist an der sattelstütze und deshalb an fully und HT einzusetzen.

ich lass mal bilder machen, wenn ich übe.

mit dem einrad denke ich kann es helfen, denn ich möchte den wheeli ohne viel tempo aufzunehmen auch sehr langsam fahren können.

mit dem manual denke ich kann es eine gute grundlage sein. wir werden sehen, wie es sich entwickelt. dank viel platz im haus kann ich in der dunklen jahreszeit weiterüben.

einrad klappt schon ein paar meter, aber noch sehr unkoordiniert.

eines glaube ich jedenfalls nie, dass man in einer woche 100m wheeli fährt.


----------



## jedy (21. November 2011)

achimrotwild schrieb:


> cool wheeli bar für bonazaräder mit bananensattel.....................
> 
> meine passt allerdings an MTB´s und zwar an alle.
> die klemmung ist an der sattelstütze und deshalb an fully und HT einzusetzen.
> ...



einradfahren bringt meines erachtens gar nichts. ich kann schon seit meiner kindheit perfekt einrad fahren. kilometerweit. den wheelie kann ich nicht kilometerweit. da besteht kein zusammenhang.

konzentrier dich lieber nur auf den wheelie und verplemper die zeit nicht beim einradfahren


----------



## james.fox (30. November 2011)

Vielen Dank für diesen Thread. 

Hat mich dazu motiviert, es mit dem Wheelie nochmal zu probieren. Bisweilen hatte ich über die Jahre paarmals so am Nachmittag ne halbe Stunde versucht Wheelie zu fahren. Hat natürlich nie wirklich geklappt , hab dann auch immer aufgegeben. 
Jetzt habe ich es allerdings nochmals mit massivem Training versucht. Und wirklich, über die Zeit erlernt man Schritt für Schritt die richtige Koordination. 

Gerade am Anfang hatte ich immer das Problem, dass ich aus Reflex zu stark an der Vorderradbremse gezogen hab. Als ich einigermaßen die Bremsdosierung raus hatte, passierte es oft, dass ich zwar auf dem Hinterrad blieb, aber immer langsamer wurde  (Schwerpunkt kam nie weit genug nach vorne, um wieder in die Pedale treten zu können und Geschwindigkeit aufzunehmen). Oder ich wurde immer schneller und brachte das Bike doch nie in den Gleichgewichtspunkt. Oftmals verließ mich während dem Training auch die Kraft und Konzentration. Aber, jedes mal klappte es schon ein bisschen besser. Jetzt behalte ich meine Ausgangsgeschwindigkeit einigermaßen bei, eiiere zwar seitlich noch etwas aber kann den Wheelie auf ner längeren Strecke halten.  Word!

Tipps von mir:
Vorderrad gut hochbringen:
- Probiert mal, wie weit ihr eure Schultern nach hinten bringen könnt, während ihr auf dem Sattel sitzt. Dh. Arme komplett durchstrecken, Kopf und Rücken auf einer Linie. Schulterblätter so weit hinten wie möglich. Bringt euch dann "ruckartig" in diese Position. Man kann sich auch, um ein bisschen nachzuhelfen, sich aktiv vom Lenker abstoßen. 
- Gleichzeitig mit dem Nicht-Schoko-Fuß ins Pedal treten. Dann steht bei der nächsten Umdrehung noch etwas mehr Kraft zur Verfügung steht, falls der Schwerpunkt noch nicht passt.

Bremsdosierung lernen:
- Zunächst das Abspringen nach hinten üben. Habe oft komplett ohne Finger an der Bremse am Lenker gezogen, um im nächsten Moment abzuspringen. 
- Und ERST DANN: Druckpunkt weit nach innen stellen. Dann zieht man weniger schnell das VR runter. 

Trainingseinteilung:
- Am Anfang habe ich gezielt nur Wheelie trainiert.
- Später, als es schon besser klappte, habe ich v.a weniger oft trainiert und es in den normalen Trailride eingebaut. 

Das sind jetzt nur die Punkte, die mir persönlich beim Erlernen geholfen haben, ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit. Der Rest steht ja in unzähligen Anleitungen im Internet. 
Bleibt dran,

JFox


----------



## onkel2306 (4. Dezember 2011)

UNd wie weit klappts jetzt im vergleich zu vorher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eJay-x23 (6. Dezember 2011)

Einfach & gut erklärt.

Thx james.fox


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (8. Dezember 2011)

hey gässje, wo bleibt das video?!?! kreuznacher alles schwätzer


----------



## Ousie (8. Dezember 2011)

Mal probieren


----------



## Cantow (31. Dezember 2011)

Im Prinzip schon, nur das im Manual in der Regel immer im stehen gefahren wird. Im sitzen ist ja dann eigendlich eher wieder Wheelie.
Im stehen machts eh mehr spaß.

Gruß
Cantow


----------



## Cantow (31. Dezember 2011)

oh der gehört eig weiter vorne hin


----------



## F1r3bL4d3 (3. Januar 2012)

Habe mir ähnliches vorgenommen...Wollte eigentlich in einem Monat 50 Meter schaffen, hat aber bei 20 Metern aufgehört. Nun hab ich (im Februar) 1 Jahr trainiert und schaffe 400m. Kein Scherz. Mein einziges Problem ist mein Freundin die Sehnenscheidenentzündung


----------



## master_of_dirt (4. Januar 2012)

Meine Tipps wie ich ein Wheelie von 0-50 metern geschafft hab! : also 1. Am besten langsam anfahren 2. Vorderrad hochziehen+ gleichzeitig driebeln damit man gut schwung bekommt 3. Gleichgewicht halten und wichtig: Oberschenkel immer am Rahmen haben so wie wenn man beim tuck no hand klemmt  4. glecihgewicht halten 5. Immer fleißig üben!!!!!!


----------



## USB (4. Januar 2012)

hallo , 

habe auch mal geübt zwischen den Jahren - nach ca 250min sind 50 m & hatte auch schon 100m kein Ding . Aber darum geht es ja nicht unbedingt  - Es geht um die Technik die Weite kommt von allein ...

An alle " Agegrouper " ran an den Speck bin auch 40ig + ist also kein Problem für uns 

Gruss 

PS. Was hier für teils für Tipps stehen... teils zum


----------



## --- (4. Januar 2012)

@master_of_dirt
@USB

Seit ihr auf Droge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (4. Januar 2012)

--- schrieb:


> @master_of_dirt
> @USB
> 
> Seit ihr auf Droge?


----------



## USB (4. Januar 2012)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Seit ihr auf Droge?


----------



## --- (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo, Herr Guttenberg. Der Spruch war von mir und nicht von lekanteto. Nichtmal zitieren kannst du.


----------



## master_of_dirt (4. Januar 2012)

--- schrieb:


> @master_of_dirt
> @USB
> 
> Seit ihr auf Droge?


 
wenn hier jemand auf droge ist bist dus weil du keine ahnung von wheelies hast!


----------



## --- (4. Januar 2012)

master_of_dirt schrieb:


> wenn hier jemand auf droge ist bist dus weil du keine ahnung von wheelies hast!



Und wie kommst du zu dieser Annahme?


----------



## USB (4. Januar 2012)

tja könnte man annehmen ... aber muss natürlich nicht sein . Man kennt sich nicht & habe auch keinen Bock jemanden hier anzugreifen. 

Hier gehts doch um´s biken & mehr nicht . 

Gruss



master_of_dirt schrieb:


> wenn hier jemand auf droge ist bist dus weil du keine ahnung von wheelies hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (5. Januar 2012)

USB schrieb:


> habe auch keinen Bock jemanden hier anzugreifen.



Dann zupf di


----------



## schwabi1 (5. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auch seit 2 Wochen am Üben. So 3-4 mal pro Woche ne halbe stunde maximal. Und es wird jedes mal besser muss ich sagen. Der Sweetspot is noch nicht wirklich gefunden, aber ne stiegerung von fast 0 auf ein ein paar Meter is find ich ok.
10 Meter sind mein nächstes Ziel! 

lg


----------



## eJay-x23 (5. Januar 2012)

--- schrieb:


> Dann zupf di



... halt Dich doch hier einfach raus


----------



## Downhill34 (7. Januar 2012)

Forget it!! Das kannste ja schon versuchen, aber an meinem Wheelie arbeite ich jetzt schon 1 Jahr und schaffe mit Glück 40 Meter,  da musst du schon Bobby root heissen um das nach einer  Woche zu können. ps; tut mir leid für dich
LG Downhill34


----------



## USB (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo , 

mal post160 gelesen . In einem Jahr kannste ja fast " die Welt retten " . Wenn man dran bleibt geht alles außer man ist wirklich absolut talentfrei.

Ich lese hier dauernd etwas von Weite, denke man sollte sich nicht nur darauf konzentrieren . 
Wenn man den Punkt mal hat & das hat bei mir ca 5 Trainingsstunden gedauert,geht es im nächsten Schritt darum ihn immer wieder zu "finden"(was ja klar ist) & allmählich " Ruhe " reinzubringen & sich entspannt zurücklehnen. Das ist natürlich Anfangs nicht einfach aber es geht nach & nach immer besser. 

Gruss   



Downhill34 schrieb:


> Forget it!! Das kannste ja schon versuchen, aber an meinem Wheelie arbeite ich jetzt schon 1 Jahr und schaffe mit Glück 40 Meter,  da musst du schon Bobby root heissen um das nach einer  Woche zu können. ps; tut mir leid für dich
> LG Downhill34


----------

